# Best Bow



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

I know this varies on the person because everyones got their own oppinion...But Cabelas is haveing a big sale and there are some good prices and i want to get into it but i dont know whats better on bows, arrows, sights, silencers, ect...Thanks

Cody


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Cody, the best bow is one that YOU can shoot well. After shooting a Mathew's all winter for league i have to say that they are very forgiving bows but I am sticking with my Golden Eagle for hunting because i shoot it well. Most shops allow you to shoot the bow before you buy, so give a few a try and see what is best for you.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Starky said:


> Cody, the best bow is one that YOU can shoot well


Amen


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Guess I am still looking for that "best bow"


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

A lot of this also varies with how much you can afford. If you have the money I would say definatly a Mathews or a Hoyt. I am not a fan of Bowtech or PSE. If you are on a limited budget, look into Aspen Archery bows they are a little cheaper but are great bows. Once you choose a brand shoot several models and pick the one that you shoot the best. I think the best arrows are by far Gold Tip and there are a number of great sights our there. I like Trophy Ridge and Spot hawg.


----------



## bowhunt23 (Aug 31, 2006)

anything but a mathews is the best bow- :lol: parkers are nice some PSE i am also starting to like the Martins to


----------



## gtbuck (Sep 14, 2006)

The best thing is to shoot them all. Pick the one that fits your hand and body. My cousin was about to spend 700 dollars on a bow and I took him to my local dealer and he ended up buying the bear instinct for 399 and just loves the bow.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I don't think there's a best bow. Truth be told at 20 yards the deer won't know if you're shooting an old Bear Whitetail II or the hottest new offering from Matthews or Bowtech. If your bow is tuned and you do your part, it will do it's job.

I simply refuse to pay $500 plus for a production compound bow (but will pay that or more for a custom built recurve), so I've been shooting Reflex bows since the mid 90's. I find they do in critters just fine.

Just bought another from Cabelas, an 06' Buckskin that was $285 on closeout. at [email protected]" it's giving me 235FPS with a 455 grain arrow. It's quiet, generates no noticable handshock, accurate, and compact while still being forgiving. Don't know what more a guy can ask...


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

your giving up quite a bit of speed and distance by shooting the recurve, but like you said, most shots are 20 yards or less.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

bretts said:


> your giving up quite a bit of speed and distance by shooting the recurve, but like you said, most shots are 20 yards or less.


you are right Bretts, those recurves just don't drive those arrows as deep into the plywood as those wheelie bows. :lol:


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

If you listen to someone say that matthews or hoyt is better or bowtech is better you're going to increase your chance of ending up with something you're not comfortable with. You'll shoot the best with the bow that feels the best, whether it is $200 or $700. There aren't many, if any of the new bows that are absolutely inferior to another brand. They'll all get the job done. More importantly make sure your length is right and you're comfortable with the poundage, and practice, then practice some more.

Good luck.


----------

